# whats wrong?



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi all,i'm hoping someone may be able to help me.i just cant work everything out on my own.i've been ttc my third for over 2yrs now.i have regular 35day cycles.hsg was clear.every month i have bad pains at ov and i feel sick,feverish,have very painful(.)(.) at af i get bad pains,feel unwell,sort of feverish and sometimes have sharp pains.lately my af has been barely 2days long.i am having acupuncture and i'm meant to be starting clomid but i already ovulate.i feel something is wrong maybe endo or a cyst but they wont scan me and i'm not sure if it would show on a hsg.i really dont know where to turn i cant see a future without another child(i'm sorry if i offend anyone as i already have children)i just cant find any answers or get any help.any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi hpb,

sorry didn't want to read and run, although there will be someone along soon better qualified to answer you! 
I would personally push for an HSG or hysteroscopy so they can actually have a look and see what is going on...having just been diagnosed with Asherman's months after I suspected something was wrong, I wish I had pushed for more tests a lot sooner! 

Good luck,
Springs


----------

